# My new puppy :)



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

as you know, i have been looking FOREVER for a beautiful puppy from a reputable breeder. Well, I am happy to announce that I think I have finally found that puppy. He is a light colored male long coat ( like I wanted) and ...one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen. both of his parents are AKC champions and he comes from the same lines as some of the most decorated show dogs. 

Anyway, the puppy is cute and his breeder was going to show him but his testicles didnt descend. Needless to say, he is a bit older but I decided an older puppy would probably be better for me because I dont have the time to potty train and do all that stuff right now...plus, I wont have to worry about monitoring his eating more than twice a day. remember how you all said that when i meet the right puppy, i will just "know." well, i really think that about this boy...I wish I could show you at least one picture of him but until he is officially mine ( in my home) i dont want to show him off. Just because I dont want anyone else taking him from me. I just made this thread bc a few of you made threads about your puppy, before you even got him or shared pix. It is a great way to share the experience of bringing a puppy home with the other members, so i decided to do the same thing  the only way i would not get him is if he marks. currently, i rent so i cant be having that...


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I wish you the best since It sounds like you have been putting in alot of effort in finding the "One" and I hope every thing turns out. I understand about the rent thing. That would be bad. So again good luck and hopefully you'll end up with the "one".


----------



## aQeuous18 (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations! I am happy that you made an intelligent decision based on the puppy's age as well. A lot of people seem to delve into a puppy without having the proper time to do it! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!! I'm so happy for you it's crazy. I'm also really glad that you are getting a light long coat boy! At least one of us is living our dream!! 

Back when Pepi was intact we would make our own belly bands and when he cocked his leg he would just go on the band around his waist and we'd take it off him and wash it. But the marking went away with his testicles when he was desexed


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats! You must be so happy


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

ngrats to you i bet your please


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just a quick note, my Jago is neutered and still on occaision lifts his leg in the house! So neutering does not guarantee a dog won't do it. My friend has a crossbreed who does it too, unfortunately rather more frequently than my lad! If marking is going to be a big problem, due to where you live, I'd not get a male Chihuahua....just my thoughts.

I *personally** wouldn't put a belly band on any dog, unless perhaps it was elderly and incontinent (but still with good quality of life). Yes, shock horror, I'd rather have the odd accident to clean up. I don't think dogs should what what equates to a nappy 

* No offence to people who use these on their pets, personal choice. As long as the dog is okay about it.


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

congratulations mia! you deserved to find the right one.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

if you rent and your worried about marking a male isn't for you Jasper is fixed and he still marks


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

deleted.......


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

girls also mark too, one of my girls does it too


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on finding your new puppy!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am very happy for you, Yaaaaay


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

mY FRIEND HAS 6 BOYS! Belly bands are magic! 
Dont worry about marking!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea, they do work so what is she going to keep the bands on all day and night?

I tried them and they don't just mark from 9-5pm i found my self having to always keep the band on. to me that's not good,

but good luck on your pup


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

She, just kept them on all day and night unless they go out, they learnt that they could only go outside, with blly bands or not, only 2 still where them, in the day


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

not to sound sappy but Im really touched you all took time out of your day to write such sweet comments.seriously, thank you so much. well, about the dog,
its really cool because i didnt even find him: he found me. I was talking to a breeder and I told her the kind of dog I wanted. She gave my contact to this breeder and that was how i found him. I couldnt have planned it any better.
Anyway, today I talked to his breeder and she told me he doesnt mark. However, she was going to send me belly bands (just in case)! honestly, i never had male dog so I know nothing about belly bands...didnt know that some dogs found them uncomfortable--ive never even seen a belly band in person. I plan to fly him to me in Oct or Nov. I am waiting because im moving into a new apt mid Oct or early Nov. my landlord wont let me leave until mid oct ( i just moved in about a week ago). i wnat him now but im trying to think of the dog. He will already be stressed enough as it is bc he is being shipped. I dont want to introduce him to new environment then a few weeks later, up root him again;i dont want to stress him out any more than i have to.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My boys have always been fine with belly bands. They walk around and pee on the walls as if they don't even have them on.

Pepi was fixed when he was very young so maybe that's why he doesn't do it.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations, thats really exciting


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Be prepared with a supply of belly bands. Be sure he NEVER marks and then there won't be a scent for him to go back to.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations, I can't wait to see pictures of your new boy!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you  I feel very lucky to be given this wonderful opportunity to live with him and spend the next 20+ years with him. He is so beautiful now, but as a younger puppy he was simply adorable! here is a picture of him when he was younger:

To me, he is a dream come true and his breeder is amazing. she is the ideal breeder that i gave up hope in finding because i simply stopped believing that a breeder like her actually existed ( or i figured, if she did she probably lived far, far, far away). i am so happy that she found me and brought this wonderful boy into my life...lol, i know i sound "dramatic" but trust me, when you have spent as much time as i did trying to find The One( and going through one discouragement after another) when he finally does shows up, you really appreciate him


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

omg, he's so beautiful ahh!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> omg, he's so beautiful ahh!


aww, thanks! as you know, i think you have great taste in chis so I am glad that you approve  now, all we need is for you to get that LC girl you were waiting on...isnt she due to be born late this year/early next?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty, hes very bit like chihuahua ladys panda!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> Very pretty, hes very bit like chihuahua ladys panda!


aww, when you said that i immediately became curious about chihuahua lady's panda. unfortunately, i couldnt find any of his pics on the site's search engine. do you have a link to any of his pics?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Very pretty, hes very bit like chihuahua ladys panda!


Wow, he does look like Pandora


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

He's really cute. Congrats!


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

he looks so precious and beautiful ! congratulations


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

spedona said:


> he looks so precious and beautiful ! congratulations


thanks  you know chis so i take that as a compliment  oh, i saw pandora in a video. he is the cute puppy who is also black and white, right? i agree that they have pretty similar markings and both look like little baby pandas 



SCY0226 said:


> He's really cute. Congrats!


  thanks!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chibellaxo said:


> thanks  you know chis so i take that as a compliment  oh, i saw pandora in a video. he is the cute puppy who is also black and white, right? i agree that they have pretty similar markings and both look like little baby pandas
> 
> thanks!



I will tell Pandoras mummy and she might put an updated picture up for us, Pandora is a girl though.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

HE is adorable! I'm so glad you have put so much work into finding the right one. I just like to know have you named him yet? Or do you want to wait till he is in your hands before you name him. Its good to know he doesn't mark. If you neuter a pup before its hits puberty I hear that prevent most of that kind of behavior, now for females if you spay them before their first cycle that prevents mood swings...and heat along with certain types of cancer. .Though I don't know is he neutered or not? Well any ways a good thing to get is a type of cleaner to clear pet orders, it helps if he happens to mark so the smell doesn't stay.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Your pup is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, ladies  I plan on naming him "Troy"( after my favorite American show chi) or "Adonis" ( after the Greek mythological figure). But I want to hold off on officially naming him until i meet him and get a feel for his personality...and yes, he was neutered at a young age. He is also potty trained, crate trained, very well socialized, and in superb health . I could not have asked for more from him or his breeder...


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I will tell Pandoras mummy and she might put an updated picture up for us, Pandora is a girl though.


Thank you  I really wish you would bc now im just curious... she sounds absolutely gorgeous. ive seen a few chis who has my boy's markings but i rarely see a chi who has my boy's face ( its part of why i fell in love with him :love7. the idea of him having a twin is so exciting


----------



## Bornozchis (Sep 23, 2008)

hey everyone  wow been a long time !!!!!!
anyway thanks sullysmum for the heads up ur puppy is gorgous and very much like my pandora as a pup i will have to dig out some old and new photos and post for you.
once again congrats 
nice to see a chi with similar markings!!
vicki  aka the old chihuahua -lady !!!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Bornozchis said:


> hey everyone  wow been a long time !!!!!!
> anyway thanks sullysmum for the heads up ur puppy is gorgous and very much like my pandora as a pup i will have to dig out some old and new photos and post for you.
> once again congrats
> nice to see a chi with similar markings!!
> vicki  aka the old chihuahua -lady !!!


thanks  his breeder also sent some current pics of him but for current pics, ill send you the pics that i will take myself ( when I get him)  im pretty protective of him...it took me awhile just to feel ok posting one little baby pic. he is my son, after all...


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> Thanks, ladies  I plan on naming him "Troy"( after my favorite American show chi) or "Adonis" ( after the Greek mythological figure). But I want to hold off on officially naming him until i meet him and get a feel for his personality...and yes, he was neutered at a young age. He is also potty trained, crate trained, very well socialized, and in superb health . I could not have asked for more from him or his breeder...


 Good names, Troy is also a city in Greece I believe I remember Helen of Troy and that epic battle. Adonis I would have to look up, I know some greek mythology but I'm not very knowledgeable on it. Though they both sound very strong and masculine. Ah neutered pretty young, He sounds like she has pretty much excelled with rearing him. Well I'm very excited for you and I can see why you would be so cautious expecially when you have put so much effort into finding the right one. Some day too I will be on my search for the right one I will hope I make wise decisions myself too.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> Good names, Troy is also a city in Greece I believe I remember Helen of Troy and that epic battle. Adonis I would have to look up, I know some greek mythology but I'm not very knowledgeable on it. Though they both sound very strong and masculine. Ah neutered pretty young, He sounds like she has pretty much excelled with rearing him. Well I'm very excited for you and I can see why you would be so cautious expecially when you have put so much effort into finding the right one. Some day too I will be on my search for the right one I will hope I make wise decisions myself too.


i think i heard somewhere that ,as a baby, adonis was so beautiful his mom hid him so no one could steal him- and thanks. you seem very dedicated to doing research and getting your dog from an ethical source so i think you will make good decisions, too.

EDIT: oops. it was someone else who hid him, but i think you all get the point...


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

ive been trying to comment for days but it wasnt working for some reason --but i just wanna say a big congrats to chibella! im so excited that you finally found your little guy! i know its been a long road lol  congratulations, he's super cute


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

He really is as perfect and beautiful as you described! Congrats , theres nothing better than the feeling of knowing your going to be a fur mom!!! I can not wait for more pics of the little angel... have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you. my son's breeder bought him and the others a tunnel to play in so here he is enjoying himself with his siblings and friends


----------



## roosterbob (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new Chi!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> i think i heard somewhere that ,as a baby, adonis was so beautiful his mom hid him so no one could steal him- and thanks. you seem very dedicated to doing research and getting your dog from an ethical source so i think you will make good decisions, too.
> 
> EDIT: oops. it was someone else who hid him, but i think you all get the point...


Ah yes, I'm being very patient with the whole plan infact I still have to get those books I have on my list to read. I'm going to a pet lover convention tomorrow to see whats out there. I have to say Adonis is very unique and I think your protective relationship with him almost fits perfectly with the name. Its not bad to be protective, infact sometimes you have to be in order to keep the things you want. The name Adonis is really pretty yet deffiantly male's name. Everybody I've talked to about getting a dog, doesn't really like the idea of me getting a chi, unfortunatly I think its because the fact they aren't chi fans in the first place. I've been told they are yappy, territorial, and snippy. Which I think all are sign of lack of a socialization and training. Plus rescues and shelters have chi/mixes which means their is another breed in one package. So its might not be as small as some chis are. Even though I found one with molera that was 2lbs and needed to be a only dog it was cute but sad story from a puppy mill.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks, tora  i hope things works out for you and your chi search has the happy ending that mine did. dont hold me to "Adonis" though. im also considering naming him "My Painted Work of Art" call name "Painter" bc he really is my little work of art and i wish i could put him on display bc i am very proud to have him.
PS. That is him in my signature. he is only 7 months but already looks amazing.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

7 months old?! Look at his beautifuuuuul coat! No 7 month old pup I know has a good thick coat like that. It's so unfair, you're going to have a stunner!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> thanks, tora  i hope things works out for you and your chi search has the happy ending that mine did. dont hold me to "Adonis" though. im also considering naming him "My Painted Work of Art" call name "Painter" bc he really is my little work of art and i wish i could put him on display bc i am very proud to have him.
> PS. That is him in my signature. he is only 7 months but already looks amazing.


Oh well "Sumiko" means little painted one in Japanese. I know lots of dogs named gizmo and miko now cute names but its gotten to common for me to go to a dog park and get on miko confused with another one. No I won't hold you to Adonis though I think it is a good name. Though pretty nice names. I like the pic in the Signiture, really cute boy. He will be very handsome when he grows up.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> 7 months old?! Look at his beautifuuuuul coat! No 7 month old pup I know has a good thick coat like that. It's so unfair, you're going to have a stunner!


indeed, but then again I'm partial to the dark chi's I like dark colors and a black and tans and the little sables and the tri-colors are all adorable.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you, jezz and tora! you girls are so sweet...
i am very happy that you appreciate my boy's good looks  
its cool that you are partial to darker chis and i think its great that you are open about it. i like the sable look, too! i think it looks very glam on a long coated chi but i strongly dislike the black and tans ( which you and jezz love). it looks too "doberman" for me. the black/tan combo is actually my least favorite chi color ( after pure black ).


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

The pure black Chi is very desirable in Australia LOL One of Lillie's sons were pure black and a heap of show homes wanted him. 

My dream Chihuahua is a pure cream, but I love the black and tans too. And tri colours.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> The pure black Chi is very desirable in Australia LOL One of Lillie's sons were pure black and a heap of show homes wanted him.
> 
> My dream Chihuahua is a pure cream, but I love the black and tans too. And tri colours.


Hahaha! is that so? i guess i should consider moving to austrailia then bc things would actually work in my favor. imagine all the pretty dogs id have access to bc so many ppl are prob holding out for the black ones. i dont know why, i just never liked pure black chis...i wanted a pure cream one too or a cream and white...i almost turned down my son bc he wasnt cream and white-- i know, crazy, huh?


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

does anyone know if panda's mom still plans on posting the pictures of panda? i would really love to see panda's pics bc she supposedly looks just like mine...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I'am so pleased for you all the best with your little.........Angie


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope Bornoz Chihuahuas doesnt mind me posting this, but heres pandora
http://bornozchihuahuas.webs.com/pandora.htm


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for the link. you are right, she kinda does look like my dog-- both are black and white


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> thank you, jezz and tora! you girls are so sweet...
> i am very happy that you appreciate my boy's good looks
> its cool that you are partial to darker chis and i think its great that you are open about it. i like the sable look, too! i think it looks very glam on a long coated chi but i strongly dislike the black and tans ( which you and jezz love). it looks too "doberman" for me. the black/tan combo is actually my least favorite chi color ( after pure black ).


Yes your welcome, I hope to hear from you and your new chi on any updates. After all I don't know what happened with the whole Airline topic went to. The one that lost the most dogs and misplaced is the most used Airline, thats why it has so many but still the facts are true. I have read them before somewhere maybe hsus.org link Well anyways I just finished my Chihuahua for dummies and it has answered alot of training questions also It addresses alot of issues I think a rescue chi may have, like submissive urination. Not every one can like the same thing otherwise there would be alot of people going for one type of chi and all the others well I don't know what would happen to them...but thank goodness we all have our own prefrences. 

Black/tan is my favorite b/c its what I imagine the type of coat I would have if I was a dog. I also love longhair so a black/tan longhair like this







this ones 4lbs 








This ones a phantom, but pretty close I like the creme its gives it more contrast. I got this from Chopper's and Ryliegh's mom from the chi meet up pics. I think she is adorable and delicate she is only 2lbs. I probably be to afriad to have anything under 4 since my cat is 10lbs. 

All chis are cute but for some reason I'm just not attracted to light colored ones as much, even though they say lights are more poplular than darks, blacks and black/tans aren't maybe because of the black dog syndrom, more prone to big dog issues than small dogs. Also people think the dog hair will stickout in their carpet, but so will stains, if you have light carpeting. I always say at least vacuming and shampooing will take it out it isn't permanent. I also think its that look for the recesive gene we find it attractive and want what we can't have or isn't easy to obtain. Though not always true but just threorized. I like that coloring that reminds me of wild dogs like wolf sable, sable, redish ones kinda reminds me of foxes and black and tan makes me think of the rotties and dobies.


----------

